# Grand Champion!



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thats cool. That first photo is so beautiful.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

congrates thats awsome!!!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

congrats! You two look great! Good luck for next week!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone! You all are so kind.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful course! 

Is that in St Louis?


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope, that is not in St Louis.
Thanks!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

